# 97 A6 quattro coolant leak behind Crankshaft pulley..help!



## bigton54 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yesterday when My wife was driving home she said that the coolant light was on and that the AC stopped working for a little while. She stopped and checked the coolant level and there wasn't any left in the reservoir. ( i filled it up 2 days ago) She then added some more and made her way home. She said there was some type of squeal that came from under the hood when all of this was happening. When she finally got home i asked her if she lost power when this occurred and she said there was no loss. So i went to check the fluid level and there was none left in the tank. This morning i jacked up the car to try to find the leak. I checked all the rubber pipes and they were all in good condition. I filled the reservoir up once more and started the engine. When i gave it some gas it seemed like coolant was coming from behind the crankshaft. I have no idea if its a HG or what. Please help. Thx


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Which engine is it? Most likely it is the water pump.


----------

